# What's your poison?



## DurocShark (Jun 27, 2010)

I've never been much of a whiskey drinker. For me it's tequila or rum. Generally Cap'n Morgans or Kraken spiced rums, or good old (and cheap!) Jose Cuervo Gold. Rarely beer. A beer after working on the car or in the shop is refreshing though.

What do you guys enjoy? (Doesn't have to be alcoholic either...)


----------



## snyiper (Jun 27, 2010)

V8 Splash Mango Peach with Malibu Mango rum....on the rocks


----------



## wolftat (Jun 27, 2010)

Iced Tea


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 27, 2010)

JD and cola or Captain Morgans and cola


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm a peach tea kinda of guy. But when I get my drink on it's Grey Goose and Red Bull. AKA the "JUICE"

"I don't always drink beer. But when I do, I prefer Dos Equis"


----------



## bitshird (Jun 27, 2010)

I have an affinity for Bacardi Anejo or Bacardi Select, and I don't like to pollute them, in winter time I will thin them with wee bit of coffee.


----------



## lwalden (Jun 27, 2010)

The Macallan. Neat. Preferably the 18 year.


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Jim Beam Black Double Aged Bourbon with a touch of Diet Coke for me, please!


----------



## islandturner (Jun 27, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> What do you guys enjoy? (Doesn't have to be alcoholic either...)


 
For pleasant evening sipping with friends, any good highland single malt -- 12+ years old; the more 'peatty', the better. A good all round reasonably priced scotch is Laphroaig (http://www.laphroaig.com/) -- pronounced la-froig -- with a wonderful unique smoky flavour.

Favourite beer would be Guinness...

Dang, all this typing is making me thirsty. See ya....


----------



## hiharry626 (Jun 27, 2010)

lemon iced tea  | and horchata!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 27, 2010)

Jack & Diet Coke


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Jim Beam and "branch" water.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 27, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branch_water

Hmm... Stream water? Same stream as JB uses? Tap water?


----------



## ThomJ (Jun 27, 2010)

single malt


----------



## MarkHix (Jun 27, 2010)

Woodford reserve, one ice cube
or on one of our really hot days....lemonade.


----------



## Parson (Jun 27, 2010)

lwalden said:


> The Macallan. Neat. Preferably the 18 year.



Ditto. Excellent sipping scotch.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 27, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branch_water
> 
> Hmm... Stream water? Same stream as JB uses? Tap water?


 
Down in South and Central Georgia (and some parts of Texas that has pure underground aquifers) "branch water" refers to pure water from an underground spring or aquifer-- NOT "city" water which is full of floride, chloride and other stuff, which we refer to as "swimming pool" or "toilet" water.


----------



## Bree (Jun 27, 2010)

Well I used to love my Southern Comfort and Coke with a cherry or my Walker's Deluxe straight.  You could always lure me into some Peppermint Schnapps washed down with Old Milwaukee (Old Kish we used to call it for the Kishwaukee River where we used to drink the stuff a lot.)

That was all until the doctor told me I wasn't allowed to have any more. Jerk.

So now my favorite drink is a Jamocha shake from Arby's.  And I'm not supposed to have that either!  But I don't care!!!
:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Longfellow (Jun 27, 2010)

*Ice Water*

I always feel better the morning after. No alcohol has crossed my lips in 20 years.


----------



## Kalai (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't drink any alcohol but I do drink Kava kava or here in Hawaii it is called Awa, you can get just as drunk but without the bad side effects of alcohol.  Aloha.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 27, 2010)

Pappy van Winkle 20yo bourbon with one small ice cube.  :happy:


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 27, 2010)

Pappy 20 year old is pretty darn hard to beat. I actually like it more than 25 year. Have you ever tried Basil Hayden?


----------



## truckfixr (Jun 27, 2010)

I drink iced tea like fish drink water. On special occasions, I'll have a little Crown & Coke.


----------



## burr (Jun 27, 2010)

Beer, Beer, Beer, Beer 
In that order until I hit 33 and liver started going bad now its just water either on the rocks or straight up!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 27, 2010)

Diet Coke and Gator aid every day but when it's time for relaxation Old Weller 107 and a splash of water......


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 27, 2010)

Coffee or Dr Pepper .


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jun 27, 2010)

Coffee


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 27, 2010)

coffee and diet dr pepper


----------



## ribanett (Jun 27, 2010)

During the day, Community Club Dark Roast Coffee or Iced Tea. After everythings done, a few Guinness (warm) or maybe a little Booker's Bourbon (neat)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 27, 2010)

islandturner said:


> A good all round reasonably priced scotch is Laphroaig  with a wonderful unique smoky flavour.



Smoky?    Your glass smells like an ash tray!!  :tongue:
(even to a smoker)


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't drink much but when I do I drink well:
Single barrel, small batch bourbon neat is my first choice.


----------



## sparhawk (Jun 27, 2010)

ribanett said:


> During the day, Community Club Dark Roast Coffee or Iced Tea. After everythings done, a few Guinness (warm) or maybe a little Booker's Bourbon (neat)



 Three best things out of Louisianna(except me of course:biggrin are Bunny bread, Popeyes chicken and Community Coffee, ( Dark roast only.) When i first moved to Alabama they didnt sell Community and I would have my mom ship several pounds to me a month. If i ran out before the next shipment  i told my wife to just buy whatever was cheapest cause  if it aint Community it dont matter.Now my daughter wouldnt drink anything else, or me either.:wink: As for drinkin, Miller light if its beer or sip on some 103 proof Fighting ****.


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 28, 2010)

Segrams VO, ice, twist of lemon.... Aahhhhh


----------



## turbowagon (Jun 28, 2010)

Laphroaig 10, Bowmore 12, and Lagavulin 16.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 28, 2010)

dang, now I know why those pens turn out so good looking because you guys are drunk out of your head and can't tel what your doing. :tongue::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 28, 2010)

phillywood said:


> dang, now I know why those pens turn out so good looking because you guys are drunk out of your head and can't tel what your doing. :tongue::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
I get one burbon and branch water when I turn, then SWMBO cuts me off. She says after two drinks my work tends to get "a little poofy" meaning too many curves and fewer straight lines:biggrin::biggrin:

If all you single malt drinkers would convert over to burbon, you wouldn't have to charge so much for your pens! Just Kidding....Even as a burbon drinker, there are times when a nice single malt (that somebody else paid for) really hits the sport!


----------



## Scratch (Jun 28, 2010)

wolftat said:


> Iced Tea



Same here. Been sober for 17 yrs come Christmas.


----------



## jskeen (Jun 28, 2010)

well, there is the day to day drinkin' by myself after the kids go to sleep stuff, either lone star tall boys, or whatever bourbon is cheapest at the store that day.  I don't believe in mixing "good" bourbon with soda, so I tend to get a half gallon of whatever is cheap, usually JTS Brown or Kentucky pride.  But only true "bourbon" not "whiskey" or "blended whiskey".  By law if it says "Bourbon" on the bottle it must be aged at least 4 years, in new oak cooperage, and meet other content specifications that pretty much mean that it's all good enough to be indistinguishable mixed with coke, or anything else.  

Then there is the good "having company over for a drink after dinner" stuff.  I always have at least a bottle of single malt scotch and another bottle of small batch bourbon on hand to drink straight, or at most with a splash of room temp bottled water, distilled only, not spring water.  Right now I'm working on a bottle of Dalwhinnie single malt, which is made in the Highest elevation distillery in the Home Country, and just cracked open a fifth of Elmer T. Lee's namesake single barrel bourbon.   I very seldom repeat buy a premium spirit, so many bottles, so little time!  I've also never found any so bad I've had to throw it out either.


----------



## HSTurning (Jun 28, 2010)

Captain Morgan and Gingerale
Guinness

Last 5 years
Diet Coke
Gingerale
Gatorade
Ice Tea
Dr. Pepper
Sprite Zero


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jun 28, 2010)

malts! not those kinda malts though, i mean the chocolate ones.  (16 years old lol)


----------



## chris63 (Jun 28, 2010)

yahoo , mountain dew  nothing taste better


----------



## fishlux (Jun 28, 2010)

Green tea or coffee in the morning.  Water most of the day.  And for a treat, a Peanut Butter Milkshake.  

For you rum drinkers, here's an drink we accidentally invented.  Lady Bligh spiced rum (it's a cheap Captain knock-off) and apple cider.  It tastes like a caramel apple.  You want about 4 to 1 cider to rum.  Captain doesn't work, gotta be Lady Bligh. 


Lux


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 28, 2010)

good ole southern sweet tea here. unless it's a special event. then it's Patron Silver straight and has to be chilled.


----------



## edman2 (Jun 28, 2010)

LOL   Diet Mt. Dew!  It's biblical!  It says in James "Be Ye Doers..."


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 28, 2010)

A single barrel or small batch Kentucky Bourbon.  Four Roses on the rocks with just a splash......mmmmmm.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 28, 2010)

Grey Goose Vodka (bottle is always in the freezer), Cabo Wabo Tequila (I'm presently out, but this is the best tequila I've found), Jameson's Irish Whiskey, Guinness Beer (ahhh, a meal in itself).


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 28, 2010)

Cold German beer this time of year and a little scotch or rum in the winter.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 28, 2010)

Margarita on the rocks, no salt.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 28, 2010)

snyiper said:


> V8 Splash Mango Peach with Malibu Mango rum....on the rocks



I have to admit, that does sound good.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 28, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> "I don't always drink beer. But when I do, I prefer Dos Equis"




Does anyone know what "Dos Equis" means in Spanish????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 28, 2010)

Three Q's?


----------



## Mark (Jun 28, 2010)

COFFEE. I love Coffee.

I got my wife one of those Keurig coffee makers. Yeah, I use it alot...


----------



## lazyguy (Jun 28, 2010)

hiharry626 said:


> lemon iced tea  | and horchata!!!


 Your not mixing those are you?
BTW any of our Maine members drinking Moxie? I like that with a grapefruit chaser.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 28, 2010)

randyrls said:


> Does anyone know what "Dos Equis" means in Spanish????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 

"XX" i think.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 28, 2010)

Talisker 10 year is my favorite.  Over ice only.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 28, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> Pappy 20 year old is pretty darn hard to beat. I actually like it more than 25 year. Have you ever tried Basil Hayden?



i prefer the 20 over the 23yo.  I have a bottle of the 23 stashed for a special occasion...son's bachelor party or graduation or first kid (whichever comes first!).  For the money, the 10yr is very nice as well....don't like the 14 at all...odd.

tried most of the bourbons but pappy's the only one I come back to!


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jun 28, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> What do you guys enjoy? (Doesn't have to be alcoholic either...)



My handle should say it all.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 28, 2010)

Gin N' Tonic said:


> My handle should say it all.




:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Crickett (Jun 28, 2010)

I have to say, a bottle of Merlot gets me every time unless it's a hot summer day then it's a dry reisling.

Marla


----------



## phillywood (Jun 28, 2010)

Don. you got this many people confessing that not a priest can do it in many years. And, I just drink water, because I am always drunk.


----------



## Nikitas (Jun 28, 2010)

Crown and Coke for me..............................


----------



## elody21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Bourbon!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 28, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Don. you got this many people confessing that not a priest can do it in many years. And, I just drink water, because I am always drunk.



Yeah, I'm kinda known for starting "forever" threads.


----------



## skywizzard (Jun 28, 2010)

Cooler weather.... JD Single Barrel on the rocks..  
Warmer weather.... Bombay Sapphire gin on the rocks with a wedge of lime.

weather like today (currently 95) ... any decent cold beer, maybe a Bombay Sapphire gin and tonic.....


----------



## jscola (Jun 28, 2010)

Home made red wine.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 28, 2010)

Jack Daniels on the rocks.  Yummy in the tummy. Fire in the pipes.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 28, 2010)

randyrls said:


> Does anyone know what "Dos Equis" means in Spanish????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 

The most interesting man in the world would know!!:biggrin: I strive to be as cool as him.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

Brooks803 said:


> "XX" i think.



Beer or movies???


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Brooks803* 

 
_"XX" i think._


PR_Princess said:


> Beer or movies???


 
more beer leads to more movie X's :tongue::wink::bulgy-eyes::drink::beer::angel:


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 28, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Grey Goose Vodka (bottle is always in the freezer), Cabo Wabo Tequila (I'm presently out, but this is the best tequila I've found), Jameson's Irish Whiskey, Guinness Beer (ahhh, a meal in itself).



Have you ever tried Tullamore Dew. My girlfriend works in the Tullamore Dew Heritage Centre and often brings home the odd bottle of Dew or Irish Mist


----------



## marter1229 (Jun 28, 2010)

How do you drink all this great stuff with a dust mask on?

Terry


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 28, 2010)

Mine has a straw. Doesn't yours?


----------



## Hucifer (Jun 28, 2010)

I keep the Canadian myth going... Beer has to be what I drink most. I rarely drink a light beer, I like beer that has taste. When I drink bourbon, it's Makers Mark on the rocks. In the wine dept. I prefer a nice shiraz. Sweet tea at lunch and a good bold cup of coffee in the morning. And yes Community Coffee was a staple in our house in TX. Oh yeah... Dos Equis does mean XX...


----------



## Ligget (Jun 28, 2010)

I don`t drink alcohol anymore, coffee for me thanks, must be instant though straight from the glass jar as I do not like all the filtered and coffee machine types.

Also have a passion for Barr`s Cream Soda and although it is full of sugar I drink approx 2 litres each day, helps me keep in shape, yes round is a shape! LOL


----------



## Lenny (Jun 28, 2010)

I used to brew my own beer and tried to get close to my favorite ... Sam Adams. But I gave it all up about 10 years ago. Now it's diet Coke and Ice tea.... not neccesarily together.


----------



## KN75 (Jun 28, 2010)

When I drink beer its Yuengling (can't go wrong with America's oldest brewery) and for liquer its Bourbon and ginger.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2010)

Coffee is my mainstay, preferably a nice Sumatran, fresh roasted and brewed strong!  But even store-brand coffee will do in a pinch.   ;-)

As for alcohol, I am a lightweight anymore!  I like beer, and those Smirnoff Ice things are pretty good.  But for a serious drink, either a dark rum or a good whiskey, neat, in a juice glass.

Scott.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, my latest rum is a spiced black rum: Krakken Rum. Yummy.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 29, 2010)

My poison is Red Heads followed closely by Brunettes...and both of them together all the better.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 29, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> My poison is Red Heads followed closely by Brunettes...and both of them together all the better.


 
Better to not mix them Jeff, especially when they accidentally meet for the first time! :beat-up:


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 29, 2010)

Canadian Mist over ice with a splash of water,  why anyone would waste good whiskey by adding coke is beyond me.  My son puts coke with Makers Mark!  I just didn't raise him right!   Penleton whiskey is good also, or Sorby's Scotch.  Beer, MGB for me.  I found when I have it I don't have to worry about others drinking my beer.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 29, 2010)

Ligget said:


> Better to not mix them Jeff, especially when they accidentally meet for the first time! :beat-up:



Yup. I know this from experience. Ugh. I'm glad I finally got married (at 20) so I wouldn't have to deal with that mess anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 29, 2010)

As far as my drink
I like to mix about 1/4 - 1/3 of the cup I am using with sierra Mist and the rest is lipton rasberry ice tea. It gives the iced tea a little carbonation but does not take away from the flavor. It is by far one of my favorite things to drink it is right up there with water.

I do not drink alcohol for several reasons, the biggest is that I am 20, the others are personal choices because of aunts and uncles. No prob with anyone else having any though. I do use alcohol sometimes for cooking purposes as it brings out the flavor.


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 29, 2010)

Coffee in the mornings and evenings--iced tea during the day with an occassional Pepsi--crown & coke a couple of times a year. Can't handle the morning after anymore.


----------



## heinedan (Jun 29, 2010)

*Poison*

My poison is either Leinenkugel beer or Myers Rum and Coca Cola. Appleton Estates Rum takes a close second to Myers. I love Jamaican rum!!

Dan


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 29, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Canadian Mist over ice with a splash of water, why anyone would waste good whiskey by adding coke is beyond me. My son puts coke with Makers Mark!


 

Oh Paul, you just committed a mortal sin here in Kentucky. Reffering to Maker's as a whiskey. People have been known to get shot for this around these parts.:wink:


----------



## LEAP (Jun 29, 2010)

Green tea over ice most of the time, Glen Livet or Makers Mark when relaxing. Though I have been know to hit the Bombay and tonic or Herra Durra Margaritas when it's hot.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 29, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> My poison is Red Heads followed closely by Brunettes...and both of them together all the better.


We have a Red Head that now holds the power of our Country, cheers!!too that with a Bundy Red Rum and Coke on ice in a long class (Friday /Saturday) my limit! too easy to get hooked on it :biggrin::wink:


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Jun 30, 2010)

MOXIE


----------



## shawnmhill (Jun 30, 2010)

Grey Goose & Soda with a lime pleeze!


----------



## KiltedGunn (Jul 2, 2010)

Used to be The Dalmore Cigar Malt, but it's been discontinued! Dang it! 

I prefer Highland Malts (NOT Islays or Speysides!) and the darker and_ less_ peatty the better, imo! If you want PEATTY, well, Campho-Phenique is CHEAP! 

Currently stocked are Glenfiddich 12 and the Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban...neat or over ice depending on the weather.

I don't drink much beer anymore, but my favorite would have to be 1554 Black Ale mixed with Woodchuck Cider (usually raspberry or pear but I'll settle for apple every now and then). They say you're supposed to use Guiness for a _true_ Snakebite, but if I'm gonna drink motor oil I prefer Pennzoil! :wink:

Ducking for cover from the "true" scotch drinkers now!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not a big drinking man, but do imbibe occasionally... preference is Canadian Mist over ice and topped with 7up.  A 12 pack of beer can last me all summer, but for that I like a Nicaraguan beer call Caguama... or as we refer to it most of the time, Turtle beer... only place I can find it is at Kroger's... it's more of a light ale than a beer, but sure is smooth.

If I can't get that, then I like Modello Negra, Dos equis or Tecate.  Don't like American beers at all.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 3, 2010)

Don, congrats I bet you all these members dont' even confess to their parents like this. now it's in writing and on the Web.:tongue::biggrin::biggrin:
Just hope this doesn't get out though.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 3, 2010)

PenTurnerfromMaine said:


> MOXIE



still got ZA-REX up there in the northlands?


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 3, 2010)

Scotch, usually Laphroaig and a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 stoggie


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 3, 2010)

ribanett said:


> During the day, Community Club Dark Roast Coffee or Iced Tea. After everythings done, a few Guinness (warm) or maybe a little Booker's Bourbon (neat)


 
MMmmmm, Community Dark Roast! :biggrin:
Booker's neat!! :biggrin::biggrin:
:wink:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 3, 2010)

We're kinda spoiled here .. Green Mountain Coffee Roasters has some
pretty decent stuff. Even the gas stations have good coffee here!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 3, 2010)

For the Rum drinkers, what's a good rum.
My wife likes fruity rum drinks typically run thru the blender, so it doesn't have to be great. 
I just don't want to buy her rot-gut rum. :wink:


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 3, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> ...Green Mountain Coffee Roasters..


 
That'd be my second choice.
My wife and I owned a Coffee house and we served GMCR coffee exclusively.
Community Coffee was too proud of their products to be feasible where we operated.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 3, 2010)

Gary, Bacardi is decent. Definetly not rot-gut. And reasonably priced.


----------



## panini (Jul 3, 2010)

Casual
Jackw/ a ice cube

Occasional
Glenlivet 18 Year Old  neat
Courvosier VSOP

at work....pepsi...

first thing in the morning....gotta have at least 4 cups of coffee..


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 3, 2010)

GaryMGg said:


> For the Rum drinkers, what's a good rum.
> My wife likes fruity rum drinks typically run thru the blender, so it doesn't have to be great.
> I just don't want to buy her rot-gut rum. :wink:



I don't know any good rums, not a rum drinker mysefl, my wife used to drink Bacardi... one I will recommend NOT to drink, I brought home a bottle from Trinidad once that everyone of my clients in Trinidad said was their premium and best rum ever..........NOT NOT NOT NOT..... paint thinner would have tasted better.  I hauled that bottle all the way from Trinidad back to Houston, ran it through customs and poured it out after one sip... can't give you the name though.. it ate through the brain and I've forgotten... White something or other...


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 4, 2010)

Does it pour?   Yes?   I'll drink it!


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 4, 2010)

Gary,

I do the spiced rums usually... Captain Morgans, Kraken (my new favorite), and so on. Unspiced, I like Meyers dark.


----------



## WriteON (Dec 30, 2021)

Renewing old thread. This thread will never expire. Lately being diabetic it’s Krombacher Pils.  Extremely low carbs but extremely over priced. Funky balance huh.


----------



## monophoto (Dec 30, 2021)

In the morning, I like a dark roast coffee.  If possible, espresso or French.  From noon on, it's tea - hot in the winter, and iced in the summer (sweet - I'm from the south).

As to alcohol, my most common tipple is a 'big red' wine - Cabernet, zinfandel, etc.  My doctor's records show that red wine and dark chocolate are among by routine medications!    I do enjoy a beer with a good burger or fried oyster dinner, but that's  rarely more than two or three times a year.  But I'm not a heavy drinker - outside of social occasions, I limit myself to one glass a day.

On really special occasions, I do enjoy a neat single malt or cognac after dinner.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2021)

Gentleman Jack and when I want a beer Miller Lite...


----------



## Humongous (Dec 30, 2021)

Eagle Rare neat when I can find it.  Otherwise it's something from Black Button Distilling a local farm to bottle craft distillery here in Rochester, NY.  Their Burbon Cream is phenomenal.


----------



## rixstix (Dec 30, 2021)

Wild Turkey 101 + 1 ice cube 
Moose Drool beer 
Community Coffee dark roast (Louisiana)


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 30, 2021)

I admit my main drinks are water, Diet Dr. Pepper and Tea (not sweet tea). 

Beer - I am fine with Coors Light, but any domestic will do. Just not much of a craft beer fan. Dos Equis Amber is good, too. Tecate if you can find it isn’t bad but not as good as it was in Mexico for 35 cents a bottle back in the day. 

Whiskey - George Dickel is the only whisky really worth drinking, but I am willing to try others. When it isn’t available I will fall back to Makers Mark. On the rocks, though I have drank Diet Dr. Dickel. If it is too loud for the wait staff to hear you can always yell 7&7 and they understand.


----------



## WriteON (Dec 30, 2021)

I see coffee got tossed in here. That’s a separate subject….. 
The thread asks what’s your poison. Literally it would JTS Brown. It relates to billiards. I had to buy a case to get one bottle. I gave most to my pool buddies. It was $9 tax/shipping included. That was about 20 years ago. It’s a room prop. The only way the bottle gets open is if I drop it.


----------



## Curly (Dec 30, 2021)

I like a scratch made Cocao in the morning.......my breakfast. 

Imbibing only a couple three times a month my go to hard beverage is Wiser's Delux (a Rye Whiskey) and...... wait for it....Pepsi. Lately I have been drinking a little of a local family distillery's Rye, SE Eleven with an ice cube or two. Too $$$$ for more than a sip here and there.  Wine and Cider make up the rest as needed.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 30, 2021)

Life's too short to drink cheap liquor...and ice or water should never be part of the equation. 

I like Oban little bay - better even than Oban 14.  Lagavulin 16 is also quite excellent.  Bourbons can be nice as well - Maker's Mark 46 or Colonel E.H..Taylor are my favourites.   For wine, I like Cotes du Rhone or Bordeaux reds.  I drink coffee like it's water - and like my whiskey, I like it with nothing added.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 30, 2021)

Humongous said:


> Eagle Rare neat when I can find it.  Otherwise it's something from Black Button Distilling a local farm to bottle craft distillery here in Rochester, NY.  Their Burbon Cream is phenomenal.


Eagle Rare isn't bad at all - but it's almost impossible to find up here!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 30, 2021)

OK being this thread is alive once again, this would be a good place to ask all you Alcoholics a question. I have mentioned this many times already that my kitchen is being redone so I have been cleaning out all the cupboards and things so they can rip out. I had a small little cabinet that was like a small bar area. I am doing away with this for I gave up basically all alcohol drinking after my heart episodes. On occasion I may grab a beer.

My findings in this cabinet were bottles of unopened liquor that I had gotten from job sites and friends when they come over throughout  the years. Now some of these bottles have to be over 20 years old because they were well in the back. I am talking whisky's such as Segrams, Johnny Walker and many more. Probably about 10 bottles of this stuff there. Seals are all intact. Question is there a shelf life on this stuff? Should I just pour down the drain. I would take into NY and find the nearest bum on the street but that will not happen.Besides I do not want to kill them. What say you?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 31, 2021)

Unopened distilled liquor can last many, many years...many whiskeys and whiskys are aged in barrel for a decade or more.  That being said, they don't continue to age in the bottle - so while your liquor might still taste good, it won't taste any better than it did when it went in the bottle...and it might taste worse if it's been stored in sunlight.  (So your 8 year old Jack Daniels is still just an 8 year old Jack).

If I found some in the back of the cabinet, and if they were sealed, good quality whiskey's and whisky's are something I'd certainly try...but perhaps in an old fashioned or something like that.  If anything, the flavours are going to be dulled with age.  It wouldn't be something I'd share with a guest.  

Heat can cause a small amount to evaporate (even if sealed with a cork) so you might have lost some to the 'Angel's share'.

While I wouldn't hesitate to open a sealed bottle of whiskey, I wouldn't drink anything that old that is a cream-based liquor or anything with a lower alcohol percentage than 40.  

That being said, since you don't drink, John, I'd suggest you have a whole lot of good drain cleaner!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2021)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Unopened distilled liquor can last many, many years...many whiskeys and whiskys are aged in barrel for a decade or more.  That being said, they don't continue to age in the bottle - so while your liquor might still taste good, it won't taste any better than it did when it went in the bottle...and it might taste worse if it's been stored in sunlight.  (So your 8 year old Jack Daniels is still just an 8 year old Jack).
> 
> If I found some in the back of the cabinet, and if they were sealed, good quality whiskey's and whisky's are something I'd certainly try...but perhaps in an old fashioned or something like that.  If anything, the flavours are going to be dulled with age.  It wouldn't be something I'd share with a guest.
> 
> ...


That is what I am thinking too.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Nov 15, 2022)

Before I decided drinking wasn’t doing any good things for me, it was 1:2 Myers rum & pineapple juice on the rocks


----------



## monophoto (Nov 15, 2022)

Mostly wine these days - I prefer a 'big red' (and my doctor has it listed among my daily medications - along with a bit of dark chocolate).  

But on cold winter nights, I can enjoy sipping a neat scotch.  Don't get a lot of single malt, but my taste tends to favor Talisker.


----------



## farmer (Nov 22, 2022)

I am Diabetic I only drink water coffee or tea ,
 Lic Grower in the State of Nevada, Rather smoke then drink .


----------



## sbwertz (Nov 22, 2022)

Don't drink much because it messes up my blood sugar, but when I do it's a tiny glass of Courvoisier VSOP.


----------



## goldendj (Nov 23, 2022)

Dark & Stormy ... Thomas Tew dark rum & ginger beer.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Nov 25, 2022)

Patron Tequila Burdeos Anejo. My son had bought me a bottle. Boy was it good and spoils you for any other tequila.


----------



## SpiritRider (Nov 26, 2022)

Diet pepsi, Black Rifle coffee and Blackheart rum and lime


----------

